# Questions on Temp and Time for pressing Rhinestones on Baseball caps



## TeesGoBling (Aug 2, 2012)

What temps and times are you using to get the best results pressing (2mm or 3mm) rhinestones on to 100% cotton baseball caps.

Thanks


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

I have never done caps, but my gut feeling is that a good starting point would be exactly what you would do for a cotton tee. We do shirts at 325 F medium to heavy pressure for 20 seconds and have had no problem. That is where we will start when we get our cap press.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

TeesGoBling said:


> What temps and times are you using to get the best results pressing (2mm or 3mm) rhinestones on to 100% cotton baseball caps.
> 
> Thanks


We got a great tip from a veteran "stoner", but for the life of me, I can't remember who to credit. On our hat press we do 330 degrees for about 20 seconds. Immediately after the press opens, we take the back of a table spoon and rub the stones through the transfer tape around any of the hat's ridges. This helps a bunch. We then repress for about 5 seconds before removing the tape, after it cools a bit. Hope this helps.

-Ray


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

10 seconds at 350F and then after cooling repress for 10 more at 350F


----------

